# would hay work as a substrate?



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2009)

or hay combined with something? i cant settle on the idea my tegu cant have substrate i will keep trying things til i find a soultion and if she eats every single substrate i use then well i guess ill cross that bridge when i get there but for now i tried cypress mulch twice and she eats it.... gota decide what to get tommorow this is really stressing me out i just worked 3 twelve hr shifts in a row and my gf drove over a hr to see me and we barely got to hangout cause i had to get the tegu mineral oil and deal with that then clean out the tank.... im gona go with the coconut fiber or husk unless anyone thinks hay would work


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 10, 2009)

_I left you a post on your other thread, about Zoo Med Eco Earth,..Good Luck :-D ._


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 10, 2009)

I think hay would work,but it might rot when it gets moist.so it may be more suited for a dry savannah terrarium.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 10, 2009)

Savannah terrariums are suppose to be humid too. Maybe not as much as for a tegu, but still not as dry where you could use hay. A dirt/sand mixture works best.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 10, 2009)

Hay molds when it gets wet.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 10, 2009)

Anthony said:


> or hay combined with something? i cant settle on the idea my tegu cant have substrate i will keep trying things til i find a soultion and if she eats every single substrate i use then well i guess ill cross that bridge when i get there but for now i tried cypress mulch twice and she eats it.... gota decide what to get tommorow this is really stressing me out i just worked 3 twelve hr shifts in a row and my gf drove over a hr to see me and we barely got to hangout cause i had to get the tegu mineral oil and deal with that then clean out the tank.... im gona go with the coconut fiber or husk unless anyone thinks hay would work



I have used hay only for nesting females. easy to clean with a pitch fork lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 10, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS said:


> I have used hay only for nesting females.


That's the only time we use it.


----------

